# Eyelash tinting



## lara (Jun 2, 2006)

Have you had your eyelashes tinted? Good experiences or bad? I know in some areas in the US it's illegal to do, but it's offered everywhere here and it's a common part of a beauty routine (every six weeks - hair trimmed, pedi redone and eyelashes tinted).

I'm writing it off - although it looks lovely and all, both times I've had it done I've come away with really bad red, scratchy eyes that have needed prescription eyedrops to heal. The first time was an experience, the second time was confirmation that eyelash tinting is not for me. I made a point of going to nice, reputable and qualified beauty therapists both times. If I'd gone to a cheapie no-name salon, I'd probably have no eyes now!

Oh well, back to Bad Gal Lash. :/


(mods, feel free to move to an appropriate area. I took a punt as to where this topic would fit on the boards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

Ive had it done 3 times, first 2 times I had it done I LOVED it, I have really long lashes but they are blondeish color so you can really see they are long unless I have on mascara so this was PERFECT for me and all the time ppl asked what mascara I was using. But I moved from there and couldnt get it done at the same lady anymore so when I moved I found a place here that did it and this was the 3rd time --the lady actually spilled some in my eye and it burned sooooooo bad. She didnt spill very much because I was watching w. a mirror while she did it but the tiny bit that did get in there was sooo painful. But again they turned out nice.

I just suggest checking it out and making sure they be VERY careful and keep your eyes CLOSED!!!! I opened mine a little and I think this might have been how the little got spilled in there. Anyway I love it just burns like a son of a B when it gets in your eyes


----------



## lara (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_Ive had it done 3 times, first 2 times I had it done I LOVED it, I have really long lashes but they are blondeish color so you can really see they are long unless I have on mascara so this was PERFECT for me and all the time ppl asked what mascara I was using. But I moved from there and couldnt get it done at the same lady anymore so when I moved I found a place here that did it and this was the 3rd time --the lady actually spilled some in my eye and it burned sooooooo bad. She didnt spill very much because I was watching w. a mirror while she did it but the tiny bit that did get in there was sooo painful. But again they turned out nice.

I just suggest checking it out and making sure they be VERY careful and keep your eyes CLOSED!!!! I opened mine a little and I think this might have been how the little got spilled in there. Anyway I love it just burns like a son of a B when it gets in your eyes_

 
Oh, trust me, it's eyes closed all the way. They lay me down with some little damp cotton pads under my bottom lashes, gave firm instructions to keep my eyes closed and painted it on. I asked them to take it off after ten minutes, as I could feel it start to sting a little on one eye.

If I were to try it again - and that's a big if - I'd ask to be able to sit up for the whole processing time and hold the little pads in place. Less chance of run-back that way.

However, I suspect that it just isn't for me. :/


----------



## Arella (Jun 2, 2006)

I get my eyelashes tinted at the same place where I get my eyebrows done, and it usually works out to about 10 - 12 weeks in between. I've had the occasional stinging, but nothing too bad (although that might be because I don't get them tinted super-dark or for too long). The place I go to is super-careful and I probably wouldn't have it done if it wasn't for them. I can give you the name of the place (they're in Sydney and make trips down to Melbourne), but it's quite expensive. :/


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 15, 2006)

If you needed to get eyedrops to fix the problem after you got it done, that's a sure sign they didnt wash the tint off properly. The therapist should always flush the eye with water until the client has no more tingling left, the tingling is due to the peroxide in the tint, just like with hair dye and the tingles, its the peroxide mixing with the air setting off the reaction. But anyways, if you're having such problems after getting your lashes tinted, I'd say you've gotten peroxide in your eyes and the therapist hasnt flushed your eyes properly. You're meant to keep doing this until the tingling has stopped, you should always check in with your client.
With eyelash tinting, unfortunately, you need to be lying down. They should put the pads on, the once the tint is on, place a tissue over the eyes and then a hand towel. If the only thing you are getting is the pads,the therapist is cutting corners. 

For an eyelash tint you should be paying between $15-$20, nothing more.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

i have tinted people's lashes before and have never had a mishap. *knock on wood* it can have an excellent result for someone with blonde or grey lashes. all of a sudden their eyes look brighter and they look younger.

 i regularly tint my brows black to match my hair. i hardly have to fill in my brows when i do my make-up. i love it. 8)


 you are supposed to be sitting up during a lash or brow tint. :S


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 13, 2006)

ive heard it doesnt really last that long and its not really a good enough result to make you not wanna wear mascara. 

But even though im a sceptic ive been tempted to try it a few times.


----------

